# waterproofing



## limarx (Jul 12, 2006)

:wel Good Day 2 everyone, thanks for accepting me in this forum, By the way, I'm Ramil A. Brozas a civil engineer from Philippines MABUHAY!


----------



## cement (Jul 12, 2006)

:claps: welcome aboard limarx, enjoy the site! :wav


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 12, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## Hill William (Jul 12, 2006)

:wel


----------



## Kipper (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to have you here. :wel


----------



## OR_CE (Jul 12, 2006)

Mabuhay! and Halo to you as well.

:wav


----------

